# OCA # (Live Scan form)



## Empress Leo (Jan 11, 2011)

What is that? I'm filling out the Live Scan request form but I don't know what an OCA number is. Would it be my registry number that's on my EMT cert card?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 11, 2011)

you should leave that space blank.


----------



## Empress Leo (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 11, 2011)

this link contains all the info you need to fill out and the info that you should leave blank. but all the info is for my county so dont copy the info http://www.rivcoems.org/downloads/downloads_EMT-I/Forms/Lifescan.pdf


----------



## Empress Leo (Jan 11, 2011)

Even better!

Also, has anyone ever had problems using the quick reply? It won't let me click in the box.

Edit: Nvm. I'm an idiot.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 11, 2011)

You have to click this button first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It's on the bottom right of each post.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 11, 2011)

dont use it. i just do the old fashion post.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 11, 2011)

firefite said:


> dont use it. i just do the old fashion post.


Why not use it?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 11, 2011)

sorry i meant to put "I dont use it."


----------

